# Frogs dying out of the blue



## mtbrutger (Jun 5, 2015)

My southern variabilis have been dropping like flies. They look perfectly healthy, eating well, the climate is good for them in the tank, and then I just find them dead. I have never had anything like this happen, anybody have any ideas on what could be happening?

Mat


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Age of the frogs? How long have they been in your care? Is the viv newly constructed? Were the frogs or anything else recently added to the viv? Where did the plants come from? Did you do any quarantine or testing on the frogs when you first received them? What are you feeding/supplementing with? What kind of water do you mist with? Have any pictures of the enclosure?

We need a lot more info in order to attempt to help you.


----------



## mtbrutger (Jun 5, 2015)

They are almost mature juveniles. I have been keeping dart frogs for years and have never had anything like this. They are the first inhabitants of their enclosure which was planted and matured for several months prior to their introduction. I mist exclusively with distilled water. Feeding melanogaster and dusting with Repashy. Again, they seem perfectly healthy and i see them all the time then they just drop dead. This is the third frog I've lost.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

In what span of time did you lose the three?


----------



## mtbrutger (Jun 5, 2015)

All three died within the month


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

I am so sorry that happened. I have no idea what might be causing it but if I were you I would just take the remaining ones out of the tank and put them in quarantine just in case the tank is contaminated with something that they are getting into 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Given that they haven't presented any symptoms of illness (that you have witnessed), I am led to think that there may be some environmental issue going on. It COULD be due to uncured/bad silicone or building materials, pesticides on plants, an electrical short, heat spikes, off-gassing/air quality or other issues. It could also be disease related. I would QT the remaining frogs and get a veterinarian's opinion, and assess any potential problems with the viv construction and environment.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

On top of the other things. What is your ventilation like? Are they totally sealed up?


----------

